
Capitalism will eat democracy, unless we speak up - monsieurpng
https://www.ted.com/talks/yanis_varoufakis_capitalism_will_eat_democracy_unless_we_speak_up/transcript
======
closeparen
This does not even slightly account for risk. If all compensation is profit-
sharing and I'm not a rich saver with a mountain of idle cash, it would be
suicide to work at a new company, and impossible to build a company on the
basis of a large initial investment that pays off over time.

The ideas that you take your earned equity with you when you leave, and that
companies would be owned exclusively by their current workers, are mutually
incompatible.

As with most critiques of capitalism, the attempt to propose an alternative is
lazy and poorly considered.

------
paulddraper
> A mountain of idle cash belonging to rich savers and to corporations, too
> terrified to invest it into the productive activities

I was not familiar with this. AFAIK cash hoards were to avoid taxes on
productive activities?

------
mc32
It has arguably already eaten communism in many ways -even Yannis says so...
Even good old Cuba is capitulating.

------
wmccullough
From my perspective, it already has.

